# restoring old 35 gallon



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

im restoring an old 35 gallon tank and need to replace that black plastic lining at the base... anyone know where i can find these for my tank?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmm... You can always ask some one who builds tanks.

Feel free to call North American fish breeders and see if he can get the trim for you.

I cant think of anywhere else to get that. Maybe someone else will know ^^


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If it's a one piece Hagen or Miracles/Perfecto or AllGlass aquarium, one can inquire about spec ordering them at your LFS.

NAFB generally use 4pcs of trim on the top/bottom and doesn't give any structural support a one piece offers.

HTH


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not sure which make it is... I got it from a guy on freecycle who bought it second hand over 10 years ago. Who on here builds tanks so I can send them a PM?


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I recently replaced the top trim (one piece) on one of my 45 gallon tanks. I took the measurements and went to Dragon Aquarium located in Mississauga Chinatown (right beside Big Al's). I spoke to the store owner, Steve, he ordered it and I siliconed it on. I'm sure he could order the plastic lining for you. 

Dragon Aquarium: (905) 897-8391 -------> Ask for Steve


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Unless its one of the old stainless steel tanks. Whats the point?? It would be prob be cheaper & safer to just buy a new tank.


----------

